# First Day Out With D70



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Having bought one weeks ago, I got a replacement yesterday. Just went out to get used to moving about with it. Nothing exciting, but shows our lovely surroundings


















My house - I wish










End of walkway from my house. Convenient eh?

Part way down the path - I live in one of the ground floor flats.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats nice Paul...We want macro watch shots now


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I thought they were Macro shots.Paul lives in Gullivers Kingdom


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice photos, Paul. I like spring.


----------

